# grot tanks!



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/GROT-TANKS.html

anyone seen these? ive been craving this for ages. i'd love a rebel grot army



> The Indescribable Power of the Grot – Grot Tanks available to pre-order Now
> __Across the Forsarr sector, whispers and rumours rise of a threat greater even than the Kill Tanks that have so decimated the Elysian operations on Kastorel-Novem.
> The thunder of engines and the blast of cannons heralds the advance of a new and deadly form of greenskin war machine in numbers beyond comprehension.
> Armoured tracks grind inexorably onwards, driving all before them in a storm of destruction, as greenskins cackle madly at the sheer joy of their onslaught.
> ...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, there was a thread about them HERE, but it was of unfinished and not released models. 

They are wicked cool!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah I've seen them before and they look awesome. I could imagine them in a Soviet ork style army 

Skar


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG they look so cute! When I saw it my face went: awww


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I think 'Grotzkrieg' may be one of the best genre words ever invented :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Argle.. blarg! I think you have derailed my Ork army with the Datafax link contained in the quote.

Bit sneeky of GW/FW though, 75pts + individual models points which are only in IA8.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my sweet jesus, those are cute.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

That formation at minimum is 635 Pts and thats the most basic grot tank (with a big shoota) and costs £232 to buy (so make your own).

I persoanly Would take a Stompa for that points cost, However will be getting 6 grot tanks for my Mek force, shame they come in 4s when the max squad is 6 so I have 2 extra


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

WFB has night goblins, so i reckon they should do more rebel grot/ normal grot stuff. i watched this thing on C4 about biplane dogfighting in ww1. made me think they should make grot biplanes! the'd get massacred, but you'd go 'aww bless 'em for trying'

@gog - i'd love to make my own, but i wouldn't know where to start. thats why i love it when they make legit models. i'd want squats, but that'll never happen


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

£58, 4 tanks, FW selling a bargain.............someone divided by 0


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

My indescribable hatred of xenos makes me want to burn, but their cuteness makes me go 'aawww'.

If I had some grots, this would definetly be on a christmas buy list, so I can see their faces as they open it up and go "Grotzkrieging".


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

and all these years i've been desperately trying to make my own grot tanks out of card...i still think Cyril Abati's tank from a while back is still better though...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been buying the new forgeworld ork stuff on regular basis and these will definitely be on my next order, got the new ork weapons and the ork nob bikers today along with the new raven guard stuff, will be adding them all to the site in due course.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

That is hilarious! It would be pretty fun to run an all grot list.


----------

